# Radon Slide 150 (2013?) Hinterbau-Schraube verloren



## morrigu (9. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

war gestern mit meinem Slide 150 (glaube von 2013) unterwegs und dachte: irgendwie fährt sich das heute aber schwammig. So viel hab ich am Wochenende doch gar nicht getrunken. Nach genauerem Hinsehen stellte ich dann fest, dass ich eine Schraube am Hinterbau verloren hatte:





Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das Teil heißt bzw. was ich da genau kaufen muss? Irgendwie hab ich bei H&S massig Schraubenzeug für die Schwinge gefunden, aber nichts für "wie auch immer diese Schraube heißt".
Hoffentlich gibts das Teil einzeln!

Danke schonmal ....
Grüße, Ollo


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2017)

Hi Ollo,
das ist das "Horst-Link" Lager
Da brauchst du den Satz hier: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...k-lager-schraubensatz-10366-630675/wg_id-4298
Da ist alles dabei,die Scheiben werden auch weg sein wenn du ohne den Bolzen gefahren bis.
Grüße aus der Eifel
Hubert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

